# Will DA take parting in Regional/National cups?



## galaxydad (Jul 22, 2016)

Ive heard both yes and no.


----------



## younothat (Jul 22, 2016)

No...No Outside Activity/Competitions

USSDA has their own Showcase and Playoffs (certain age group)


----------

